# Any love for these Xtant subs?



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

There's a pair of these in a tuned port box (seen below) locally for sale. I don't know much about them in terms of the years they were sold or what not.


Fill me in.


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll loved my Xtant sub... If I remember correctly it was an X1244 dual 4. It sat in a sealed fiberglass box in the floor of my 97 civic HB (powered off an Xtant x603). This was sometime around 1999 or 2000.

At that time, my store sold Xtant, Boston Acoustics (RIP), Eclipse and some others... I picked the Xtant stuff because I thought it sounded best. I preferred them in a sealed box however. 

What are they asking for the pair?


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, and they look REALLY nice flipped around and mounted basket out.... still haven't seen a sub basket quite like it since. Very nice fit and finish...


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

adamand said:


> What are they asking for the pair?


It was like $150 with the tuned box.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am pretty sure there was 2 series of these, one more entry.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a pair and loved them. My dumbass sold them to my sis boyfriend for 60 bucks the pair, then the idiot placed them in a 3cu ft per chamber ported (tuned at 36hz) and f'ed them up in less than a week. Yeah they hit extremly hard in his enclosure but they did blow up pretty quick in the wrong enclosure (just as any sub would).

Anyways I now have the X2 version, love the look and it sound just as good as the jl 12W6V2.


----------

